# yellow spots on tomatoes?



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

Now that we're drying out down here my tomato vine is goign nuts producing. 

Here's the thing...many of the tomatoes that are ripening have yellow spots...

I did find a stink bug on the plant (just one) but nothing else besides some ants. and i had stink bugs before this issue. I've been meticulous about checking the plant every day and harvesting every other day and taking off most if not all of the dead/withering foilage. The other tomatoes i harvested just a few days ago have no spots. ive tried looking up but it's hard to tell since many sites have no photos! We had a boat load of rain that ruined a lot of my plant leaves, just tore through them so i'm posting before and after of what they looked like. I really hope i don't have a problem?? 

BEFORE









AFTER









Here you can see the new after rain growth next to the old growth









I've got about twice as many tomatoes from before the week long, flooding rains. 

ANy ideas?


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

It looks like stink bug damage to me, especially since there does not appear to be much foliar damage. 

There are some pretty good diagnostic pics here from Texas A&M.

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/publications/tomatoproblemsolver/


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

the damage dosen't seem to be very extensive, are these safe to eat or shoudl i discard the ones with the damage and hope the newer fruits are spared?


----------



## elkwc (Jun 3, 2007)

I've never saw stink bug damage so can't comment on that. I don't see enough in the pictures to cause me concern. Was it cloudy during the week you had rain? I would let them ripen and if they feel firm and look ok otherwise I would taste one and see. The fruit from the picture looks ok except being a little lighter. Jay


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

i'm going to pick up some bioneem this morning before church and see if it'll help. other than the light discoloration there isnt' anything really "bad" with the fruits. those aren't quite up to ripe so i guess we'll see in a day or so


----------

